
Firefox's Share Falls Under 20% in November 2015 - ekianjo
http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
======
scriptdevil
I actually feel a bit guilty now. I am a long time Firefox user. I got a new
phone and wanted to use Keep. Installed Chrome and its Keep extension without
realizing that I could actually visit keep.google.com. I clicked a popup that
made Chrome the default and have been using it for some time now.

Back to firefox then! If not for anything else then at least to keep the
competition up.

------
mikhailt
Amazing how fast Chrome grew in just 5 years.

I think Firefox will get its mojo back in a year or two as they're simplifying
their Firefox product by removing unused features, focusing on the core
(e10s), and working on new APIs like web extensions. At least I hope so, I
don't want Google/Chrome dictating the web standards to come.

I like Firefox Nightly with e10s but hard to use on OS X due to its crappy
trackpad support, can't get it to swipe back to go back, I've tried several
things and I've given up.

------
cleverjake
20% of the users that browse to w3schools.com. Not the Web, or any other
actually meaningful metric

------
lightlyused
Firefox just works better for me than chrome on Ubuntu Linux.

------
paulus_magnus2
Sorry FF. Can't imagine browsing the web without automatic translation

